# First time plowing with power plow



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

And I have to say I am in love all over again...

I can not even believe how well the Blizzard Power Plow cleans up snow with it's angling ends.

I didn't take many pics last night but here is a couple of the fleet warming up and getting ready to hit the roads.

This storage unit lot was where I was really impressed. It only took me 3 runs down these lanes to be done. I would widen the power blow to 10 feet and angle 1 side in and go down each side then straight down the middle in bucket mode. My plow time on this lot was cut in almost half using my power plow instead of my straight blade.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

I love my wideout I will always have one in the fleet payuppayup


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

The typo in my thread is terrible and funny as hell.

No dang edit option either. lol ****!!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll be trading in your other two straight blades by Spring for two more containment plows!


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I was honestly thinking that last night Harley.

See, we also do residential and everyone told me these power plows are no good for residential. I have to tell you I loved it even on residential. I would pull into the driveway at 8'6" and extend to 10' and pull back. Two pulls and the driveway was done.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know why anybody would ever tell you that a power plow wouldn't be good for residential. You have the option of using as a regular straight blade or containment plow, so whoever told you that makes no sense to me. Unless maybe they were trying to steer you into getting a pull plow or something. But unless you got an 8611, aren't you 8 when the wings are retracted?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My power plow is 8'6" when retracted just as all of my straight blades are 8'6"


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to see when some one is happy with a new purchase and really glad when it works as good if not better then they hoped!! Last year I bought a v then put wings on and boy what a great plow!! I have always liked the idea of the blizzard power plow. It just wouldn't have fit my application! I see you have 4 door dodges How do you like them for plowing?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Love them. I use to use regular cab trucks which I admit were better in terms of size but the comfort of these trucks makes up for it. 

I've plowed in every make/model truck over the last 23 years and these dodge Rams are by far my favourite.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

drivewaydoctor;1876272 said:


> I was honestly thinking that last night Harley.
> 
> See, we also do residential and everyone told me these power plows are* no **good for residential*. I have to tell you I loved it even on residential. I would pull into the driveway at 8'6" and extend to 10' and pull back. Two pulls and the driveway was done.


Who ever told you that has not used one........Must have been a Plowsite Expert...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1881310 said:


> Who ever told you that has not used one........Must have been a Plowsite Expert...........


Probably some guy named Matson Snow.


----------



## snowcommander (Dec 2, 2012)

I just switched all of our straight blade Westerns over to WideOuts. Was just going to buy one, but the dealer gave me a heck of a price on them, so we ended up with 5. I've picked up so much work this year, but I'm really not worried because I know we'll have more time on our hands. I like the look of those new stainless mvp3's, but for what I do, I don't wait until the snow is 12in before we plow, so it makes more sense to have the WideOut. Your fleet looks nice by the way.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1881347 said:


> Probably some guy named Matson Snow.


Ya......I hear he is a real Toolbag..........:laughing:


----------

